# Looking for a talented partner!



## matin_32 (Feb 6, 2010)

First of all: You guys rock. I love your creations.

After checking some portfolios I am pretty sure this is the right forum to look for an artist who will be a partner of mine for a long time, hopefully.

Now to my Idea. I am a young technician who earns his daily bread by selling and modifying gaming consoles and accessories. 
Right now I am expanding my shop and creating a webshop.

I payed a big company to create me a template for my store. But these guys charge you extra for every god damn pixel you want from them.

Now I'm left with a template that says "Default shop" on the banner. 

So this is the part you guys come in and rescue my ass :thumb02:

I would love to find an talented dude who wants to earn some extra bucks and helps me creating a nice looking and proffessional webshop.

The Jobs would be such as: 

Creating a banner for my shop.
Creating a nice sticker I would spam my whole city with.
Creating a website thumbnail ( The little fist on the adress bar) and so on


I will pay every single job and I'm not trieng to use anyone here.



But before I start making a big competion and write my ass off I have some questions for you (the artists) and the leaders of this wonderfull board.


1. Are you guys interested? 
2. Am I allowed to do this here? (No links to my page, No ads at all, i promiss )


For any further questions, just ask me.


----------



## matin_32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Come on guys, it's way easier then this fancy signatures you make. Isn't anyone interested in some cooperation?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

PM me with more details  Would be happy to help out.


----------



## matin_32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Great that you are interested buddy. I will wait 2-3 more days before posting details. Maybe there are some other members that also want to join this.

I plan to do a little "competion". I will post a blank banner and you guys show me some skills. 

Of course it will not be my shops banner, I don't want anyone to feel unsafe about this.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I'll look forward to hearing more about this, and what kind of design you are looking for.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

as long as your not scamming who ever is helping you i see no problem with this.No personal information should be given out except paypal. And of course since yall are both memebers i would love to see the work being had. Now you just need approval of the other mods so please hold off on the PM. This will be re-opened when we have a approval.:thumbsup:


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

talked to the poster via pm. 

I am keeping the thread closed due to the fact that he was not a regular poster to begin with, however, I will sticky it and will not object is some of you want to contact him via pm or email to help him out with his project.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

If your interested be sure to contact him


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

> Creating a website thumbnail


Ftr it's called a 'favicon'. Can you please PM me a link to your website? TY.


----------

